# Pyraminx bandage, and Tetracopter



## Namoon (Dec 2, 2014)

these are just some ideas that i have for tetrahedrons.
the first one is a bandaged pyraminx so that you can only do rotations on two axis's.
the other one is a helicopter pyraminx (Tetracopter) it's a pyraminx that turns like a helicopter cube. 2 centers, two tips, 1 edge.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 2, 2014)

I don't know if anyone has actually constructed that bandaged Pyraminx before, but the idea of only being able to do rotations on two axes of a Pyraminx has been explored before. I made a Petrus-like Pyraminx method using that as a substep ages ago (edge + 2 corners + orient remaining edges, then 2gen).

The edge turning Pyraminx idea is pretty old; one name is a Mastermorphynx. Here is a video of one. You can of course get the same effect by just taking a normal Mastermorphix, only doing 180-degree turns, and ignoring the center triangle on each side. (And Mastermorphix is just a 3x3x3 shape mod.)


----------

